# 55 Gallon Drum conversion to short term Johnny House



## Steelheadfred

I know I have seen pictures and such of 55 Gallon Drums converted to short term Johnny House storage. Anyone have any plans or ideas before I go at it trial and error style?

I need to store 6-12 quail for no more than 5 days at a time.

Thanks


----------



## Firemedic

I don't think you need a johnny house for short term storage of quail, if you aren't recalling them. Just a simple cage would suffice. Asong as they have food and water you'd be ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Birdsonthebrain

Firemedic said:


> I don't think you need a johnny house for short term storage of quail, if you aren't recalling them. Just a simple cage would suffice. Asong as they have food and water you'd be ok.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Agree, If you are not recalling a small simple cage will be sufficent. I bought a Meduim sized cage at the local elevator for like 25 bucks. You probally can pick up something at a pet store. Its not a long term solution but thats not what i needed.


----------



## mudbat2128

Heres some pics of the one I made never used it.







You can barrow it if you would like.


----------



## lking

I have the plans if you ever need them. Followed out of Gundog Mag a few years ago.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Justin,

If I scrap my idea will my dog turn out as good as yours?

Nice set up, more complex than I want to do but excellent job; thanks for taking pictures it gives me some great ideas.

Fritz


----------



## GSP Gal

Justin-

Do they go in under the door? It looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Grouseman2

Steelheadfred said:


> Justin,
> 
> If I scrap my idea will my dog turn out as good as yours?
> 
> Nice set up, more complex than I want to do but excellent job; thanks for taking pictures it gives me some great ideas.
> 
> Fritz


I bought a used cedar rabbit hutch off Craigs List for $25. Same as the ones sold at Tractor Supply for $100-125. 

Mike


----------



## mudbat2128

GSP Gal said:


> Justin-
> 
> Do they go in under the door? It looks pretty sharp.


No, I didn't plan on using it as a recall pen just something to keep a few quail in for a few days. probably could be adapted petty easy though.


----------



## RecurveRx

Grouseman2 said:


> I bought a used cedar rabbit hutch off Craigs List for $25. Same as the ones sold at Tractor Supply for $100-125.
> 
> Mike


Yep. A gal I work with gave me hers after her kids got tired of rabbits. Makes a great place to keep cull birds. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

